# Pennine Run, Sunday 10th August



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

For this Follow the Leader Style Drive of around 2 to 3 hours meet at the Legh Arms at 11:30am.

The Legh Arms is situated on the A523 (London Road) half way between Macclesfield and Poynton at the traffic lights/cross roads with Adlington/Pott Shrigley.

We'll finish with a lunch at the starting point.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Yes please Dani, 

Ian.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great Ian, see you on Sunday ;D


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Count me in Dani,

If it's half as much fun as last time then it'll be great !!!

Will make sure my washer bottle is filled up this time so as to avoid any "volcano" moments ;D

Jonathan


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

sorry cant make it 
Jonah


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Plain Jane will be along until we get back to the Start ! 8)


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

John, r u going naked. 

Ian.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

As a Jay Bird !


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Looking forward to seeing Jay's Bird. 

See u on Sunday


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Looks a little under attended, are we going for quality rather than quantity.

Ian.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Size isnt everything Ian....... 8)


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Looks like just the four of us then, ah well means there should be no excuse for anyone getting left behind at junctions / traffic lights or upsetting white van / mondeo man with a large line of TT's 

Just checking - The bus routes have been cleared this time haven't they ;D

See you all Sunday

Jonathan


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Size isnt everything Ian....... 8)


Tell this to your girlfriend and see for how long she stays with you!! ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Tell this to your girlfriend and see for how long she stays with you!! Â ;D


What is your point ?


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Sorry Dani but I'm at work until 1400hrs. Such good fun last time aswell.

Steve


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

I'm going now. Better late than never Â :Â

See you all at the Legh Arms. Â 

Ian, you have IM.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:-/ Doh, I completely missed the thread.
What happened to notification of replies??

I didn't miss the event though Â  
Great all of you who came  big shame you couldn't make it Steve!!!!


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Yes, a great day Dani. Thank you once again for organising it. You even got it to rain (while the rest of the country baked), so we could test the properties of our 4 wheel drive properly.  Â The roads you took us on were enormous fun. Twisting and turning through the countryside, my TT's never had so much fun. Â 

It was lovely to meet everyone, putting faces to profile names at last.

It was my first cruise, and I can recommend it to anyone. Roll on the Concept Car Show! Â ;D


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Yes, super meet yet again Dani, 10/10, got to the top of the class and all that. ;D

I await the next one.

Nice to see everyone again too. Off to clean the car.......

Jonathan


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Big thank you to the Lady of the Rings. Â 

Usual fantastic roads and organisation.

With the ammount of rain about, the Rubber Ducks were everywhere not just on the two-ways.

Next time Dani, could you find somewhere a bit better value for lunch. Â 

A group buy for food, thats got to be a first.

See you all soon, (concept)

Ian.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nice to meet Aiden at last and the super Mauritius Coupe !Keep them miles rolling on Jonathon, you'll catch me up one day.Sorry you were staring at my bum all day Ian, with my new matching rear lights with twin reversing lights and twin break lights and LED number plate lights ! A lot to keep an eye on !
But better than my view in the second half...a Saxo !!!!

Thanks Dani, perfection as usual  But another 600 miles on the car ...


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

John, I thought there was something dif. about your rear end. 

Lights look v.good. I need to do WAKS twin conv.

What do you do for FOGS

Ian


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Mate,
Try again, answered this once already ! Whats going on here ?

We simply fitted a red LED in where there ws a clear one for the Rear fog light. They sell for about Â£11.

John


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Next time Dani, could you find somewhere a bit better value for lunch. Â
> 
> A group buy for food, thats got to be a first.


I agree with you, Ian. Â£2.40 is way too expensive for a meal  I must have a word with Stewart ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> I agree with you, Ian. Â£2.40 is way too expensive for a meal Â  Â I must have a word with Stewart Â ;D Â ;D


Cuh ! Almost London Prices !


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Yes, nice to meet you as well John. It's a pity you couldn't have stayed on and had a meal with us. I know you had a long way to go tho.

Btw, I was fascinated by your tale of the ghostly rings. It should be told while we gather around a roaring log fire on a cold winter's night. I'm sure Stephen King would be interested.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

The G H O S T of the Rings    

Yep that could be a book film thing !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> The G H O S T of the Rings Â
> 
> Yep that could be a book film thing !


Better start working on it befor someone else does


----------

